
Adding Real-Time To A RESTful Rails App - liamk
http://liamkaufman.com/blog/2013/02/27/adding-real-time-to-a-restful-rails-app/
======
liamk
While I used Redis and Socket.IO to add real-time to a Rails app, I'd be
curious to hear what other people are using? Are people using commercial
options for real-time?

